

Would You Take a Tumblr With This Man? - wumi
http://www.observer.com/2008/would-you-take-tumblr-man

======
daveambrose
For many of the reasons/highlights listed in this article about Karp's
endeavor, I chose to put my blog on Tumblr. It's fast, information effecient
and has a built-in sense of community via their Dashboard.

